# Searching for a First Edition



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

To add to my collection of first edition cookbooks, I am searching for a copy of Mastering the Art of French Cooking by Julia child and Simone Beck Volume One. It must be a first edition printed in 1961.

I have a first edition of Volume Two and would love to complete the set. If anyone has a copy that they would be willing to part with, please contact me through a personal message.

Maybe we can auction it here on Chef Talk?


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Have you checked out Food Words yet? Johan runs a strictly food-only used book shop in Oregon. He has added a very extensive listing to the 'net. If he doesn't have it, he will look for it for you. I have purchased some very difficult books to locate from. Very reasonably priced and incredibly easy to deal with.
Good luck.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Child, Julia & Beck, Simone Mastering the Art of French Cooking
Knopf,1961 First Edition/6th printing. (VOLUME ONE) Hardcover Very Good/No DJ. Spine worn at top and bottom, sunning on spine. Bookseller Inventory # 20000756
Price: US$ 10.30 convert currency
Presented by Manny's Books, Montclair, NJ, U.S.A.

Buy directly from the bookseller:

Manny's Books, 30 Walnut Parkway, 3rd floor, Montclair, NJ, U.S.A., 07042. Email: [email protected]

Terms of Sale

Shipping and handling within the continental U.S. is $3.50 USPS First Class Mail (5 business days), $4.75 Priority Mail (2-3 business days) for the first regular-sized book. Buyer pays actual shipping for additional books, oversized items, and overseas shipping. We accept personal checks, money orders, or Visa/Mastercard through Paypal only. Make checks payable to A.M.Falco; Paypal email identificaton is [email protected]. Books may be returned within 14 days of receipt if you are unsatisfied.

I hope this helps.


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

I have a Penguin edition, paperback, that's marked not for sale in the US. I've been reading it a lot at night lately. Don't know if it's a first printing or not.
Saw a copy of The Great Chefs of France by Quentin Crewe and AnthonyBlake for 35 bucks. Look that one up on the ole Internet. 
It is a fabulous book.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Give a call to Bonnie Slotnick, she has a shop in the village. She is the best at finding vintage and antique culinary books. she stocks around 2,000 books and has a great deal of information.

Bonnie Slotnick: Cookbooks

Box G27, 332 Bleecker St., NY, NY 10014 USA

212-989-8962; FAX: 212-989-8102

[email protected]


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

Wow! I'm bowled over by the response. Thanks everybody!!

One more thing I'm looking for is a copy of George Bernard Shaw's book of vegetarian recipes.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Click on Thaddeusbooks at the end of this post.

#17287. (COOK BOOK/G.B. SHAW RECIPES), Laden, Alice (Edited by Minney, R. J.). BERNARD SHAW'S VEGETARIAN COOK BOOK. Marlboro NJ, Taplinger Publishing, 1971. 1st U.S. edition. Hardcover, Octavo/5.5x8.5". Black and white drawings. Very good condition+ in lightly worn/edgetorn dust jacket with protective plastic wrapper. By Shaw's former cook and housekeeper. A wide range of GBS's favorite vegetarian dishes presented for home preparation.. 118 pages......$15.00

Thaddeus Books


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Holy ************* !!!!!!

Kimmie, you are *AMAZING*!!!!

(how do you ever get any work done?????) Wow, you are SOME resource person!


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

THanks Suzanne, I learned to turn on a dime!!


----------

